

Booting Up: Zuck’s First Website Was Just as Embarrassing as Yours - swohns
http://betabeat.com/2013/04/booting-up-zucks-first-website-was-just-as-embarrassing-as-yours/

======
lost_name
The Beatbeat link is just a series of links -- this is the actual story:
<http://gizmodo.com/5993535>

~~~
bru
Thank you for the link, this one actually has a worth. However, I think it is
too derisive.

I found "the Web" page interesting. 4 years before "The Facebook", it seems
like the idea of showing real-life people connections was already vivid in his
mind.

Direct link to Mark's website: <http://www.angelfire.com/ny/mez51/>

------
INTPenis
Wasn't so bad, it's just bad if you didn't live through that era of
angelfire/tripod/geocities.

Seeing a site like this would be quite a relief for me. No crazy frames, or
bad graphics, clean, functional, to the point.

~~~
rebyn
The logo, or what it seems, to me is a really 'bad' graphic.

~~~
INTPenis
Yes but I suspect the mismatched gray is from a lack of background color and
use of a different browser.

------
mistercow
If he created those various Java applets, then no, his first website was not
just as embarrassing as mine.

------
bdcravens
I cut my teeth on Geocities in 1996. Frustrated by the limitations of their
in-browser editor, I decided to go hard-core and do all my HTML in Notepad :-)
I graduated to HotDog Pro and Homesite in short order. Of course, I had the
requisite star field background, animated gifs, and requisite <blink> tags.

However, is this a typical path? Today I'd guess many build "sites" using
Tumblr, Blogger, or Wordpress before picking up development skills. Even those
stumbling through Rails or the like can drop in Twitter Bootstrap with little
fanfare and have a pretty decent looking first effort.

------
amackera
News flash! Successful people are just like everybody else. Zuckerberg was not
born a hacker wizard.

------
yread
Originally found on Hacker news:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5486014>

------
Nursie
Hmm... so many thoughts.

Mainly though - Here is the legacy of everything remembered forever. Anyone
that gets big or rich or famous from now onwards will have had some sort of
footprint on the web, and people will find it.

The big question is whether we start judging people harshly based on this (as
we do with politicians already) or if we as a society can finally mature, move
on, and allow people to have a past.

------
jiggy2011
With the exception of the banner it's quite a usable website.

A lot of websites in the late 90s looked like this, Web 2.0 huge buttons was
not a thing yet (neither was CSS for the most part) and a huge background
image would have taken days to load.

------
Goranek
Am I the only one who thinks this isn't embarrassing at all? Title is
retarded.

People are forgetting that technology 15 years ago wasn't like today. Oh and
he was a kid. To me this site is cool, and it brings good memories of old web.

------
kalterstern
And I bet that almost none of the companies who've just posted in the _Who's
Hiring?_ thread would have hired a young Mr. Zuckerberg on the basis of his
coding chops (let alone his personality) either.

------
nemrow
Who do you think I should report bugs to for this site? Do you think
Themarke51@aol.com still goes to Mr. Zuck? I found a few IE8 bugs.... :)

------
smackfu
A few years earlier, and the only copy of this stuff would have been on a 3.5"
floppy.

------
altcognito
I miss Brendan Eich's satire homepage. Brendan is on here. Whatever happened
to that?

------
jahansafd
err whatsup with the freemason-like one eye

